# Cold Weather Diesel Running



## GMMCKEL (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't live in Texas nor California! I run a diesel and live where it gets cold in the winter!! What to use or rather add to a tankful of diesel in my car to help it run better when it's cold outside? I have no lack of access to decent/reputable diesel fuel sources so my question is what look at or use to help it run in the winter? If I'm concerned about upping the cetane level or not worrying about my fuel freezing for lack of another description, what's the scoop on what I can of should add to a tankful? There are just too many aftermarket bottles of 'elixers' out there that may and may not do all they say they do. I've heard of acetone to up the cetane of about an ounce per 5 gals and isopropal for anti icing (added before filling to mix right!) but not sure what the scuttlebut is or should be..
Any thoughts out there??


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Partly Cloudy 81 degrees here in Puerto Rico!!


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

I use Powerservice Arctic Formula (White bottle). There is a gray bottle formula I use in the non-winter months which has a higher cetane boost. The white bottle boosts cetane by up to 6 points, prevents fuel gelling and adds lubricity to the injectors. Have been using Powerservice for 2 years and have had no issues from it.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Acetone?? No-effing-way I'd put anything but anything but a product that was designed as a fuel additive.

I ran diesels in Michigan for years with no fuel additive- just high quality fuel. If you want to use an additive PS is a good one. I'd use the white bottle. Canadian diesel has better lubricity than the US so you're good with that.


----------



## ChasR (Aug 29, 2012)

Opti-Lube gets good reviews.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

The one real experience I have with really cold weather involved my "d" and a town in central Quebec.Arrived in town at 5PM,went to fill my nearly empty tank with locally blended Shell diesel and called it a night.Temp at shutdown was -10F.At 8AM next day...temp -31F...it started like a champ.No fuel additives,battery charger or block heater involved...just a tankful of locally blended fuel.Yes,for the first 15 minutes or so the car sounded,and felt,like a Mack truck but after that it ran like a dream.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Typically the diesel fuel sold in an area is formulated for the cold temperatures without needing any additional additives. That said, my personal coldest experiences have only been down to around -5 F. Started with no problems.

However, I don't recall seeing any posts from anyone encountering a problem starting due to cold temperatures over the past couple of years.


----------



## GMMCKEL (Jan 18, 2013)

Why I ask what to use is I've also recently found there are alternatives to the off-the-shelf no warranty Gasoline Octane Boosts, where for Gas Vehicles you can make your own Octane Boost. All that takes to make is acetone, kerosene, and 100% isopropyl, 2Qt/1Qt/1/2Qt. -add 2oz to ea 5 gals/20 ltrs gas and you're not wasting your money on packaging that promises lots while not delivering...

As for a Cetane Boost for Diesels, I've heard of acetone working but I am hoping I might find some other Diesel runners who have some experience in this. 
As for the Powerservice Arctic Formula, thanks, I think I've seen it and shall consider it if I must -or need to..! 
What say you out there?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

GMMCKEL said:


> ...
> As for the Powerservice Arctic Formula, thanks, I think I've seen it and shall consider it if I must -or need to..!
> What say you out there?


Not Power Service Arctic Formula, but rather Diesel Fuel Supplement (the white bottle).

What 'd' do you drive?


----------



## GMMCKEL (Jan 18, 2013)

d geek said:


> Not Power Service Arctic Formula, but rather Diesel Fuel Service (the white bottle).
> 
> What 'd' do you drive?


Just got off the Power Service site. They don't mention fuel service just the Arctic Formula in a white bottle... You are talking of that same brand no?
My MB is a '86 300D, my summer ride.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the stuff I'm referring to. I never noticed the "arctic formula" wording:


> DIESEL FUEL SUPPLEMENT BENEFITS
> Prevents fuel gelling in temperatures as low as - 40°F.
> Equals performance of a 50/50 blend of No. 2 and No. 1 diesel fuels
> Lowers Cold-Filter Plugging Point (CFPP) as much as 36°F. ***8212; keeps fuel-filters from plugging with wax
> ...


I was mistaken- its Diesel Fuel Supplement (not Service)


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Penguin said:


> Typically the diesel fuel sold in an area is formulated for the cold temperatures without needing any additional additives. That said, my personal coldest experiences have only been down to around -5 F. Started with no problems.
> 
> However, I don't recall seeing any posts from anyone encountering a problem starting due to cold temperatures over the past couple of years.


I second not needing additives for winter. Same temp experience with no issues here either. Winter states, stations switch to winter diesel as well (but always verify).

Not diesel related, but since you mentioned cold environment: Don't forget to switch to a winter windshield wiper fluid, though. the placement of the windshield fluid tank under the bumper without any heating and non-heating washer heads gives you a nice block of wiper fluid if you don't. Even the crap blue stuff rated for -degrees seems to suck, at least for me it did, even though the dealership put in some bmw concentrate and i put in a bottle of concentrate. when it thawed, I drained it and switched to prestone de-icer stuff, which works very well.


----------



## Sylvan Lake V35 (Nov 18, 2012)

I never add anything, it Canada all stations have winter blend fuel. I have never had an issue and I have never heard of any diesel drivers complaining about diesel gelling on them.


----------



## Roadrunner143 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sylvan Lake V35 said:


> I never add anything, it Canada all stations have winter blend fuel. I have never had an issue and I have never heard of any diesel drivers complaining about diesel gelling on them.


This. I've gone through a week of below 0F temperatures and very low tank (less than 1/16) on one day and the car would always start (sometimes the glow plug sign would come on for 1-2 seconds and then it would start). No additives. Diesel is treated for cold temperatures here I guess.


----------

